# Calcutta Cane



## narfpoit

Hey I was wondering if anyone still makes their surf rods out of calcutta cane. I saw some on the internet that looked kind of cool. Anyway I would love any information from those who have tried this; such as: size of the cane tip and butt, typical length, where I could find supplies (they don't offer any cane rod blanks in my rod building catologs). Thanks for any help

j


----------



## rattler

if you find them please let me know...gary


----------



## striperswiper

yea please pm me to if you do find them


----------



## narfpoit

So far all I have found is where you can buy the plant grow some of your own but I dont have that kind of patience yet. I might have to though. This sight has some nice pictures and it says he has some finished ones for sale but he lives in Texas so dont realy have a way to check them out, and I would rather make my own anyway.
http://wcnet.net/adc/calcutta.htm


----------



## striperswiper

cane you post a link or pm me where you found the plants for the cane


----------



## narfpoit

It's Scientific name is Dendrocalamus strictus, it is also called Iron or Male bamboo. I just did a search on google and came up with a few that offered the plant. I would do some research first to be sure that it can grow in your area. I found this site that sells the poles already cut and straightened a bit pricey but if you got a bunch it might not be as bad.
http://www.yucatanbamboo.com/index2.php?page=iron

but like I said just do a search and you should come up with a few.

Just looked on ebay and found some seeds for it might give them a try we will see how that goes.


----------



## the rhondel

hmmmmm,growin' your own....that sounds familiar  .....the R


----------



## Rockstar

haha... ain't nothin wrong with homegrown. from surf rods to uhh... ta'maters


----------



## Orest

*Check here.*

http://wcnet.net/adc/calcutta.htm

Found this on another site.

Yucatan Bamboo ---Online catalog page
Yucatan Bamboo, Inc. 5 Woods Edge Lane Houston, Texas 77024-7525 Phone:
713-278-7344 / 1-866-514-3986 Fax: 713-278-7355 Email -Yucatan Bamboo. ... 
www.yucatanbamboo.com/catalog.php - 14k - Cached - Similar pages
[ More results from www.yucatanbamboo.com ]

Link to site.

http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2039


----------



## AL_N_VB

*hhmmmmmmmmmm............*




the rhondel said:


> hmmmmm,growin' your own....that sounds familiar  .....the R



I remember...errr....really still a haze....but my friend in High school used ta bake these fantastic Brownies.......would make ya laugh all nite......the down side was the munchies you'd get later on


----------



## narfpoit

Orest,

The first link that you posted is where I got most of my information. I emailed him and he told me what species of cane and all the good stuff like that, but he even could not tell me where I might find some.

Anyway it looks like we are getting closer to finding it though.


----------



## Orest

*You can buy them here.*

http://www.yucatanbamboo.com/pic.php?id=88


----------



## Orest

*Recieved this eMail from them*

Thank you for your interest in Yucatan Bamboo.

In our inventory at our warehouse in Gulfport, MS, we carry bamboo poles that are 8' long x approximately 2" diameter. This is because the poles can be shipped UPS. We can cut the bamboo in our factory in the Yucatan to any length and butt and tip diameter up to 2-1/2".at the butt. What size pole are you looking for?

The cost of the poles varies as follows:

Up to 11' long $15.00 per pole
12' to 14' long $20.00 per pole
15' to 16' long $21.00 per pole
17-18' long $22.00 per pole
19-20' long $23.00 per pole
21-22' long $24.00 per pole
23-24' long $25.00 per pole
25-26' long $28.00 per pole
Over 26' long $30.00 per pole

These prices are F.O.B. Gulfport, MS. Freight charges will depend upon final weight and length of order, whether this is a residential or commercial delivery and final destination zip code. Please allow 60 days for delivery from receipt of your order and payment. Freight charges would be due just prior to actual shipment of your order. 

Let us know how we can assist you further.

Sincerely,

Joyce French
Sales & Marketing Manager
713-278-7344


----------



## JasonDeCarlo

I'll raise this one from the dead.

We currently have 16', 18' and 19' Calcutta canes in stock!!!!!

Bamboo & Rattan Works
470 Oberlin Ave. South
Lakewood, NJ 08701
1-800-4-BAMBOO
-or-
732-370-0220


----------



## Calico

narfpoit said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone still makes their surf rods out of calcutta cane. I saw some on the internet that looked kind of cool. Anyway I would love any information from those who have tried this; such as: size of the cane tip and butt, typical length, where I could find supplies (they don't offer any cane rod blanks in my rod building catologs). Thanks for any help
> 
> I had several from the 80's. Some coastal tackle shops would have a few for $5 to $10 each. Several years they were too wormy to use. They stopped buying them. Calcutta was very solid, not hollow like other bamboo. I still have one, but it's age is showing like me! They are solid and don't give as much as a fiberglass rod when casting heavy surf Riggs.
> Only place I've heard of them is for shaking pecans off trees. Normal surf rods were about 10.5 feet. Good luck to ones looking for them. Not much buyers any more. They all seem to want those $300 custom made ones.


----------

